# Site General > General Herp >  large exo-terra $25??!!

## kameo37

I don't know if anyone needs one of these, but I would get one before they realize their mistake!! Scroll down to the large one.
http://m.petco.com/product/115538/Ex...Terrarium.aspx

----------


## Archimedes

I begged my mom to let me get one an hour ago. She, of course, called Petco. The billing department had realized the mistake and are working on fixing it, all orders at 25.00 will be canceled.  :Sad:  Trust me, I tried.

----------


## Mike41793

> I begged my mom to let me get one an hour ago. She, of course, called Petco. The billing department had realized the mistake and are working on fixing it, all orders at 25.00 will be canceled.  Trust me, I tried.


They can't cancel it if they already took your money. Tons of people on FB are already buying them lol.

----------


## Matthew Malone

I just ordered 2  :Very Happy:  Ill keep you guys updated.

Order Number: **********
Order Total: $62.68
Email Address: **********@gmail.com
Pals Rewards Account #: 51******
Shipping Timeframe: Standard Shipping (3-6 business days)

----------


## Evenstar

> I begged my mom to let me get one an hour ago. She, of course, called Petco. The billing department had realized the mistake and are working on fixing it, all orders at 25.00 will be canceled.  Trust me, I tried.





> They can't cancel it if they already took your money. Tons of people on FB are already buying them lol.


Apparently, if you use PayPal to complete your order, they have to honor the sales per PayPal's terms.  I read through PayPal's policies and that is also my understanding.  Of course, I'm no legal guru, so don't take my word for it and I guess we'll see what Petco does.  But I think it's worth a try.  I ordered 2 and got both a PayPal confirmation and a confirmation from Petco.   :Please:

----------

_adamsky27_ (06-23-2013)

----------


## toyota89

I ordered one using my PayPal. 

Sent from my Droid RAZR M using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Matthew Malone

Alright, i just ordered 2 more via CC and 2 more via Paypal. I have 6 total now, your move Petco.

----------


## carlson

Ha im thinking of it cuz my carpet would like it. But cant afford them to charge the difference

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## 3skulls

Ordered. We will see

----------

_adamsky27_ (06-23-2013)

----------


## Matthew Malone

The page isn't redirecting properly

Firefox has detected that the server is redirecting the request for this address in a way that will never complete.

Did anyone else just get that...  :Sad:

----------


## Mike41793

You won't find lower than $75...!!!

----------


## 3skulls

Haha headlines. 

PetCo makes mistake, T sales rocket !!
:p

----------

